# Wheel fitment?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Youll poke a tiny bit.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

You could run more negative camber in the front with coilovers; that'll help with the offset in the front. :tongue:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> Youll poke a tiny bit.


More like a lot.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Is my info incorrect???

Ive got the gasoline Cruze wheel as a 5X105 on a 56.5mm hub.

Rob


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The adapters are +25 at most those wheels are +30 so if I remember you will have a + 5 offset


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> The adapters are +25 at most those wheels are +30 so if I remember you will have a + 5 offset


^This

I have 18x8.5 +40 with about a 4.5mm spacer, so I have roughly +35 offset when all is said and done, and I poke by 1-2mm. Seeing as your stock offset is +30 you're going to poke by a decent 5mm before you even put an adapter on. You're going to need some bolt on fender flairs or some serious rolling work/camber to make these not look like the super mexi-flush cars.


----------

